# Solved: How to connect a usb printer to D-Link Router



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey people, purchased a new D-Link DIR 655 Xtreme gigabit N and want to know if I can network my old usb lexmark optra t610 laser printer to the router. The router has a usb port which according to online documentation allows a usb printer connection through the usb port The documentation is not clear on whether the printer has to have buit-in server functionality, mine isnt and has to be connected to a computer to work.
The printer at this point, is connected to a mac on the other side of the room. I have a pc that is connected to the router (wired rj45) and does not have a wireless adapter. I would like to use the printer as well but not sure if the printer connected to the routers usb port could work or if I have to purchase a wireless adapter for my pc to be able to use the printer via the router usb.
To sort this mayhem, my question: Is it possible to connect my printer to the router through the usb and be able to connect to the printer from my pc without a wireless adapter?. From what I have read online is that just connecting the printer to the router's usb port will allow multiple computer access to the printer. not sure whether this means wired or wireless. Any takes on this mayhem? thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> according to online documentation allows a usb printer connection through the usb port


That means that the router functions as a print server, and any USB connected printer should be fine.

Any computer connected to the router by wireless or ethernet should be able to install and use the printer provided the proper driver is available.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Follow the directions carefully for installing and configuring the printer. Depending on the specific device and firmware, it may appear as a USB printer, LPD printer, or a TCP/IP printer. I've experienced all three here with various print server interfaces.


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey people, thanks for your response. I guess I should have searched the router disk before posting questions as I found a program called share port utility that was not installed with the initial setup session. This has to be installed on each computer that will use the shared usb port. I have not yet completed the setup but will post the results later for anyones perusal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's going to help a bunch if this is a Shareport connection!  Then it'll appear as a USB printer I believe.


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, from what I have read, I can pretty much connect anything to the usb port, even share a hard drive etc. 
Due to the share utility not being available for the mac yet, I will have to wait until one is available to share the printer. Due to this will mark this post as solved for now. Thanks for your help .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct, it makes the USB port appear as if it's local. There is some fancy footwork for printers so multiple machines can access them as well.


----------

